# I left my office for two hours to eat lunch.



## 82riceballs

Hi there!! 

I'm trying to express the following in Korean so I can write it in my journal- 
could you help me please??

"I left my office for two hours to eat lunch.
I lucked out, since my supervisor came late that day, so she didn't notice." 

친구들과 점심 먹기 위해 사무소를 2시간동안 나갔어요. 
감독관님이 그날 늦게 왔으니까, 깨닫지 않은 것 같아요. 다행이었죠!!

But I'm not very good at Korean, so I'm sure there must be a better way to say it-- any help is appreciated- 잘 부탁드립니다!! 





> *Please put the ORIGINAL sentence in the title, not your translation attempt, thanks.*


----------



## arb222

Hi! your Korean is really good. if u say 친구들과 점심 먹기 위해 사무소를 2시간동안 비웠어요. 
감독관님이 그날 늦게 오셔서 모르시는거 같았어요. 다행이었죠!!    you can say 나갔어요 its correct but you were out for lunch and will come back so 비웠어요 looks more natural. and 깨닫지 않은 것 같아요 is very very correct its like text book writting! however 깨닫다 means more like academically or when sth gets worng you realized that sth is wrong in that case 깨닫다 is more natural.


----------



## nodance

Adding on the excellent comment above, 깨닫다 also is used for the situation when you get the cause and effect of something over time, mostly about individual life, so you can even regard it as a lesson to drive your life ahead.


----------



## Kross

In my view, 상사 instead of 감독관 should be used for my supervisor here. 감독관 doesn't fit the flow of the context. 

I'd use 사무실 instead of 사무소 for my office. Personally 사무소 sounds old-fashioned. I don't mean 사무소 is wrong. 

상사가 눈치채지 못했거든요 would be preferred for she didn't notice.


----------



## 82riceballs

정말 정말 감사합니다!!!^^
I learned a lot from your comments!! m(__)m


----------

